# Bee Plant Identification



## Dadnkids (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks like Sumac (Rhus)to me,but could be wrong...


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

That's sumac, alright.


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

_Rhus typhina_ .... Staghorn Sumac. The green flower panicles will turn a beautiful red at which time you can use them for making a nice lemon-aid type drink. It's in the same family as poison ivy (Anacardiaceae - Cashew Family)


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It is a Sumac, but which one? Not to be "nit-picky", but there are two in Ohio that look similar. The Staghorn Sumac > http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/singlerecord.asp?id=431 ..and the Smooth Sumac,.> http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/singlerecord.asp?id=430 ..Also, the Smooth Sumac > http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=RHUGLA .....and the Staghorn Sumac,>> http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=RHUHIR

A long time ago I had this aspiration, or silly dream of being a botanist. Lo and behold, years later through the miracle of the modern internet I (you too, and we can) still remember some things and can contribute; what a hoot.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I read somewhere that the dried sumac berries are a good smoker fuel. Since I'm a newbie, I've never tried it myself, though. I do know that ground sumac is a common ingredient in Middle Eastern cuisine, and I buy it from a local international grocer. It has a tart-lemony flavor. There are lots of varieties of sumac, though, and I don't know which one they sell.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Search for sumac tea and make some when it's time...pretty good. I have winged sumac on our place and is just forming the green berries.


----------

